# Agility progress- Atticus and Yuki



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus is just finishing up his second session of beginners agility. Next week we start introducing equipment. One obstacle per week, starting with the tunnel! Today we worked on sending to the backside of the jump and post turns. Afterwards we did mini courses to work on our rear and front crosses. What Atticus and I really need to work on is his stay so I can lead out...it is AWFUL lol. I could put him in a stay anywhere else but asking him to stay in front of a jump is challenging...he is so excited he anticipates and hops right over the second I turn away. We will practice at home this week. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu-Nyndy1Mw


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

That's very nice work! Your skills are growing so quickly!

That itchy trigger finger on the start line can be a problem, but it's one that I don't mind working through, because it shows that the dog is eager to work and sees value in the jumps. I used the "It's Yer Choice" and Crate Games to build that foundation behavior. Even so, to this day Sugarfoot will break a start line eeeevery once in a while, but he's a million times better than my last dog. With her, I had to walk out with the knowledge that she might or might not break and come running--it really impacted my strategy.

Good luck and keep at it--you're doing great!

--Q


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you!!

I'm so proud of how far he has come in such a short time. Not sure if he will ever been bombproof enough to compete (hes very sensitive to noise), but we'll see!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

He's doing great! What a little cutie running around those jumps. Good attention to you too.
Lily has a itchy trigger too. I'm going to post a thread on it to see if anyone has some advice.


----------

